# Training



## HBULLOCK (Jan 17, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could give me info on companies that are doing the ICD 10 CM training.  I have been asked to check on this and get prices/time schedules for it. The doctors have been wondering about having someone come in and do the training in our office. I have the AAPC info but wasn't sure if any other companies will be offering training. I'm just trying to give the doctors more than one option. Are any other offices checking on this as well?? Or is everyone going with the AAPC?  Thanks


----------



## PhysiCodeHS (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello Helen,

Send your email address to info@physicode.com, I'll be happy to assist you with this information.

Thanks!


_Simone M Johnson, BA, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P, CPC-I_
Licensed AAPC Approved Instructor
Certified AHIMA-Approved ICD-10-CM/PCS Trainer


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 27, 2012)

Look for companies that provide medical coding seminars ma.y have instructors or programs available to presented at your office.


----------



## candiceibarra (Jan 29, 2012)

www.coderclass.com is doing ICD-10, you can get great info


----------

